# Killington 12/1



## Tin (Nov 28, 2015)

Planning on leaving from central CT on Tuesday and heading up. Anyone thinking of going?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2015)

Gonna be up Monday. Possibly tues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

